# Amaryllis



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She died this morning. :-( I've never actually caught the moment when my bettas were slipping away. :/ Her breathing slowed down, and she was looking me when her gills stopped moving. I felt/feel horrible that I couldn't have done anything but watch her die- and despite my not wanting to, I couldn't not watch her die, either, because... it would just seem... wrong. :-?

I'm sorry, Amaryllis... R.I.P... <3


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww,I'm sorry


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry, Betta Slave...Amaryllis is such a beautiful name.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Amaryllis!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry for your lose.  Watching them die is the hardest thing...I spent all night making sure Alexander would go up to the surface...But then I fell asleep only to find him dead. </3 Losing betta fish or any pet is hard.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's hard. I went through the same thing with Aurora. I actually saw her stop breathing.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry BettaSlave, it really does hurt to lose bettas.

rest in peace Amaryllis


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O thats so sad, rip amaryllis


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no, poor lil girl!! That was the adorable sweet DBT girl, right? No way, she's gone? That's awful! I'm so very sorry.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is watching them go, even more so when you have to do it yourself  

RIP pretty girl


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, guys. 

Bettaluvr, yeah, the girl in my avvie.

1f2f, she did have dropsy- and euthanasia was definitely a possibility... I'm glad I didn't have to.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, I'm so sorry! She's the prettiest DBT girl ever. I'm really sorry she's gone.


----------

